# USB Ask Password when inserting (Pen Drive)



## anish_anirudh (Oct 30, 2008)

Hello,

Please tell me the software 
when any one inserting Pen Drive to a specific computer ( Windows XP Pro) it should prompt with a password to open or view the content in the pen drive.


All pen drives inserted in that computer should open or view with the specific password created by the administrator.

Please give me the details at the earliest.

Thanks in advance
Anish Anirudhan


----------



## anish_anirudh (Oct 30, 2008)

Not know what u r telling


----------

